# NKC



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella is registered with the National Kennel Club. I don't think they are very popupal since I never hear anyone talk about them or even mention them.

Anyone know? I think I can also register with the AKC but I'm not sure.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was going to register Lexi with some club (can't remember which one) but I decided that since I was not going to show her that I might as well save my money. I have heard a lot of bad things about the AKC. Personally I think unless you are showing your dog it is kind of a waste of money to register them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with Nicole, unless you are thinking of breeding there is really no point.

My Golden Retreiver and Basset Hound are registered, and I would've saved my money too.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

the breeder gave me the certificate so I can register Bella with the NKC. It only cost me $8 to send the papers and I got a certificate back with her pedigree. I'm not breeding her or showing her so I guess it doesn't matter but it wasn't a lot of money so I just sent it.


----------

